# Weird Body Bolts?



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Well it's the 4th of July weekend and the plan for a long time has been to get the body of my '67 GTO off the frame. As Murphy would have it, I've found something I've never seen before. After getting everything set up I got under the car found that 1) 2 of the body bolts were missing and 2) there are 3 "bolts" that have perfectly round heads! I've never seen these.
I've attached PICs taken from below the car up through the access holes in the frame (attached). Using the reference diagram on the top of page 18 of my Pontiac Restoration Guide (Paul Zazarine and Chuck Roberts) which I think about everybody has, they are bolt 3 on one side and bolt 4 on both sides of the car. Are these stock/normal? How do you remove a perfectly round bolt?
I will say, this car has been redone and it looks like some high school kids did it be grabbing just about anything off the workbench that would fit. That's why I'm suspisious of these things, whatever they are, being correct.

Shooter


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

Your 2nd picture is not body bolt but one of the rubber body bushings. There are 2(if I remember correctly) body bushings that do not have bolts going through them


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Brad900,
Thank you! You saved a dad and his son a 4th of July weekend working on our GTO! The car's now apart (see attached PIC).

After all the work and researching through every GTO book I own, here's what we figured out:

- The round headed things that you correctly identified as body bushings are in fact that. There was not a bolt through these and they just lifted off. I have found they are actually called "insulators." In the book I referenced above they show on the '68 and later GTO frame. I also looked in the '67 Pontiac Service Manual, page 2-4 (if you care) and it shows these "insulators" on the generic '67 Pontiac frame. Confusion between the references.
- the other PIC that I originally posted is another version of an "insulator" that has a hole through the middle. The weight of the body on the insulator holds it in place - no bolt.

Shooter


----------



## DMH22 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks good! How's that body cart working for you?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, I haven't moved it yet. As you can see I still need to add some bracing for the rear end. Got the idea/plans from Squidfab (Squid's Fab Shop 1967 Ram Air GTO story). It worked for him. He's been a great help over the past year or two. Planning to put it on my trailer this weekend and move it. We'll see how it holds up!

Shooter


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

Glad I could help


----------

